
Open/R: Open routing for modern networks - vquemener
https://code.facebook.com/posts/291641674683314/open-r-open-routing-for-modern-networks/
======
danesparza
I love that projects like this (and this:
[https://code.facebook.com/posts/717010588413497/introducing-...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/717010588413497/introducing-6-pack-
the-first-open-hardware-modular-switch/)) exist and I love that they provide
install instructions like this:
[http://opennetlinux.org/wedge](http://opennetlinux.org/wedge) ... but I also
wish they provided a hardware parts list that I could easily order.

Does anybody know of a site that provides that kind of hardware shopping list
for these projects?

~~~
mikecb
[http://www.opencompute.org/projects/networking/](http://www.opencompute.org/projects/networking/)
?

------
amingilani
Yes, and maybe it's just me, but what does it do? Can I use it in my regular
engineering job?

~~~
corndoge
It's a routing stack, runs on L2/L3 switches

------
ausjke
good to see newer routing projects these days.

